
Network Video tool: One of the first IP videoconferencing tools code released - Sean-Der
https://github.com/ronf/nv
======
itworker7
If you want a trip down memory lane. Look up InSoft Communique. They had
multi-person IP video conferencing, shared whiteboard, shared screen
applications on Sun and HP workstations using Parallax video cards. The big
challenges back then were bandwidth and the cost of the JPEG motion video
compression cards @10k each. Consider, this was pre mpeg. The company
eventually was bought by Netscape Communications, just before Microsoft
released Internet Explorer. Great technology, bad timing.

------
Sean-Der
This is an important piece of digital communication history, and a fun read!
README has a great background section. Most of this stuff is still important
today, RTP is the backbone of interview video and is from the 90s.

If you want to learn more Ron Frederick also did a fantastic interview about
this
[https://town.hall.org/radio/Geek/060394_geek_ITR.html](https://town.hall.org/radio/Geek/060394_geek_ITR.html)

